#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Блог-дневник буддиста новичка. Приглашаю всех.

## Александр Кеосаян

Регулярную практику начал совсем недавно - около двух месяцев. Ежедневно медитирую, читаю мантры, привожу свои мысли и поведение в соответствие с буддийским учением. Приглашаю в свой блог. Буду рад аналогичному приглашению.
http://buddhismanddharma.blogspot.com/

----------


## Топпер

Запостил вам комментарий на тему вегетарианства.

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Спасибо, обязательно отвечу после выходных. На Ланкаватра-сутру опираться нельзя? Далай-лама упоминает ее в своих лекциях тем самым признавая за ней авторитет. Мне тяжело разобраться в первоисточниках. В них имеются расхождения и невозможно наверняка сказать, что действительно было сказано им, что искажено, а что откровенно приписано. Поэтому я большей частью(не всегда) черпаю знания от Далай-ламы и других авторитетных монахов современности.
Кроме того логика подсказывает, что потребление поощряет производство. Когда-то в большей, когда-то меньшей степени, то есть мясоедение ведет к убийству животных.

----------

Аньезка (23.06.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Про первоисточники и Виная-сутру в частности, отсюда: 
"Тогда задумайтесь о том, как вообще появились на свет все Сутры и в частности Виная. В течение как минимум ста лет после паринирваны (кончины) Будды его наставления, беседы, положения монастырского устава, стихи, истории, деяния, поколениями передавались из уст в уста. В случае с Винаей этот период существования в форме устной традиции, по мнению исследователя буддизма Рис Дэвидс, составил не менее трёхсот лет. На практике это выглядело следующим образом: представители различных школ буддизма заучивали всё пересказанное на память, а затем периодически читали нараспев речитативом, как в стихотворной форме, так и в форме фиксированной прозы. Неудивительно, что при сложившейся практике с течением времени стали возникать многочисленные разночтения."
Именно поэтому я предпочитаю слушать и читать Далай-ламу как одного из наиболее авторитетных современников по вопросу буддизма.

----------


## Топпер

> Спасибо, обязательно отвечу после выходных. На Ланкаватра-сутру опираться нельзя? Далай-лама упоминает ее в своих лекциях тем самым признавая за ней авторитет. Мне тяжело разобраться в первоисточниках. В них имеются расхождения и невозможно наверняка сказать, что действительно было сказано им, что искажено, а что откровенно приписано. Поэтому я большей частью(не всегда) черпаю знания от Далай-ламы и других авторитетных монахов современности.


Можно, почему нет? Но полного вегетарианства придерживаются только дальневосточные  монахи. Тибетские и тхеравадинские мясо едят.



> Кроме того логика подсказывает, что потребление поощряет производство. Когда-то в большей, когда-то меньшей степени, то есть мясоедение ведет к убийству животных.


Будда считал иначе.
Посмотрите по форуму. Здесь множество тем было по этому поводу.

----------


## Топпер

> Неудивительно, что при сложившейся практике с течением времени стали возникать многочисленные разночтения."
> Именно поэтому я предпочитаю слушать и читать Далай-ламу как одного из наиболее авторитетных современников по вопросу буддизма.


Именно почему? Потому, что он лично в это время жил? Может быть лучше, всё-таки слово Будды читать?

----------

Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Именно почему? Потому, что он лично в это время жил? Может быть лучше, всё-таки слово Будды читать?


Да, Александр, может быть, лучше, все таки слово Будды читать почаще, и слушать ЕСДЛ лучше? Ведь вегетарианство не противоречит буддизму.
Итог: все лучше: 1)слово Будды, 2)слово Будды в передаче ЕСДЛ, 3)вегетарианство.
Вам полегчало?

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Википедия
"«Палийский канон» был зафиксирован в письменном виде лишь через триста лет после нирваны Будды. Поэтому приравнивать изложенное в нём к учению раннего буддизма, а уж тем более считать учением самого Будды, было бы легковерно и совершенно ненаучно"
Я не могу читать какую-либо тексты Палийского Канона или любые другие тексты и быть уверенным, что это слово Будды в первозданном виде. Но есть наши современники, которые смогли усвоить учение несмотря на все трудности. Считаю логичным полагаться на их поучения относительно учения Будды и считать их слово более приоритетным, чем слова почерпнутые из противоречивых источников. 
Очевидно, что противоречия "ниоткуда" не берутся, кроме того есть огромное количество примеров как искажаются при переписываниях, переводах, фальсификациях и т.д. письменные источники, а уж устные традиции ...

Мне не нужно "слово Будды"- тем более я его никогда не услышу, мне нужно учение Будды.

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не могу читать какую-либо тексты Палийского Канона или любые другие тексты и быть уверенным, что это слово Будды в первозданном виде.


Остальные тексты ещё позже записаны. Значит в них вы можете быть уверены ещё в меньшей степени.



> Но есть наши современники, которые смогли усвоить учение несмотря на все трудности. Считаю логичным полагаться на их поучения относительно учения Будды и считать их слово более приоритетным, чем слова почерпнутые из противоречивых источников.


Вот есть, например, теософы, агни-йоги и пр. которые считают, что ещё лучше поняли слово Будды, чем сухари-книжники-буддисты. И мастеров сейчас масса, которые что-то там заново открыли и переосмыслили. Почему бы не верить им? Вы, например знаете, что такое терма?. Особенно на гонгтэр (терма ума) обратите внимание. Как вы думаете, это учение Будды?



> Очевидно, что противоречия "ниоткуда" не берутся, кроме того есть огромное количество примеров как искажаются при переписываниях, переводах, фальсификациях и т.д. письменные источники, а уж устные традиции ...


А устные передачи и подавно. Как вы думаете, почему есть противоречия в поучениях, учителей разных направлений буддизма? 



> Мне не нужно "слово Будды"- тем более я его никогда не услышу, мне нужно учение Будды.


Если вас не устраивает слово Будды, как же может устраивать учение других людей ко мнению которых вы прислушиваетесь (про которых упоминали выше)? Ведь если слово Будды неверно (записано с искажениями), то как могли наши



> современники, которые смогли усвоить учение несмотря на все трудности.


?

----------

Kittisaro (23.06.2012), Petrov (10.12.2013), Raudex (23.06.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но есть наши современники, которые смогли усвоить учение несмотря на все трудности. Считаю логичным полагаться на их поучения относительно учения Будды и считать их слово более приоритетным, чем слова почерпнутые из противоречивых источников.


А как определите, усвоили ли они учение Будды? Может, неправильно усвоили, или  усвоили что-то иное.

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Вы, например знаете, что такое терма?. Особенно на гонгтэр (терма ума) обратите внимание.


Бханте  :Smilie:  ...

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.06.2012), Дондог (27.07.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Википедия
> "«Палийский канон» был зафиксирован в письменном виде лишь через триста лет после нирваны Будды. Поэтому приравнивать изложенное в нём к учению раннего буддизма, а уж тем более считать учением самого Будды, было бы легковерно и совершенно ненаучно"
> Я не могу читать какую-либо тексты Палийского Канона или любые другие тексты и быть уверенным, что это слово Будды в первозданном виде. Но есть наши современники, которые смогли усвоить учение несмотря на все трудности. Считаю логичным полагаться на их поучения относительно учения Будды и считать их слово более приоритетным, чем слова почерпнутые из противоречивых источников. 
> Очевидно, что противоречия "ниоткуда" не берутся, кроме того есть огромное количество примеров как искажаются при переписываниях, переводах, фальсификациях и т.д. письменные источники, а уж устные традиции ...
> 
> Мне не нужно "слово Будды"- тем более я его никогда не услышу, мне нужно учение Будды.


вы в последнеи неправильно выразились. Слово Будды в современном изложении. Это- немецкий метод для вхождения в буддизм. так идут все в гераноязыном мире. Там уж точно нет кривляния, кто и что в какую корзину положил, и где нашел эти корзины. Всё очень доступно для современного человека. быстрый метод. У вас получится.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (25.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Если вас не устраивает слово Будды, как же может устраивать учение других людей ко мнению которых вы прислушиваетесь (про которых упоминали выше)? Ведь если слово Будды неверно (записано с искажениями), то как могли наши
>  современники, которые смогли усвоить учение несмотря на все трудности. 
> ?


У меня есть авторитет, Далай-лама, способность которого передать учение Будды вы подвергаете критике, у вас "слово Будды" про какое совершенно непонятно, сколько там осталось от слова Будды.
Причем я также как и вы обращаюсь к этим "первоисточникам", а вы также как и я слушаете Далай-ламу. 
Вопрос только в приоритетах. Одна из главных причин, по которой я ставлю для себя разъяснения Далай-ламы на первое место - это то, что он дает непротиворечивое целостное понимание буддистского учения, в то время как в "первоисточниках" есть разногласия. Устраняя эти противоречия при помощи собственных логических рассуждений неизбежно искажение и *!профанация учения!*.




> А как определите, усвоили ли они учение Будды? Может, неправильно усвоили, или усвоили что-то иное.


Если допустить, что можно подвергнуть авторитет Далай-ламы сомнению, то подвергнуть сомнению противоречивые "первоисточники" - намного легче психологически. А если идти дальше, то следует подвергнуть сомнению и авторитет Будды.
Ни Будду, ни Далай-ламу я критиковать не собираюсь ибо мал и глуп для этого. 

Мне не хотелось бы здесь устраивать баталии с единомышленниками-буддистами по пустякам. Свою точку зрения я уже изложил достаточно подробно. Дальнейшие ответы по поводу "Далай-лама против Палийского Канона"  :Smilie:  буду давать кратко и уклончиво.

----------


## Топпер

> Причем я также как и вы обращаюсь к этим "первоисточникам", а вы также как и я слушаете Далай-ламу.


Давно не слушаю.



> Вопрос только в приоритетах. Одна из главных причин, по которой я ставлю для себя разъяснения Далай-ламы на первое место - это то, что он дает непротиворечивое целостное понимание буддистского учения, в то время как в "первоисточниках" есть разногласия. Устраняя эти противоречия при помощи собственных логических рассуждений неизбежно искажение и *!профанация учения!*.


Ваша позиция когда-нибудь сыграет с вами злую шутку. Не в одной науке, ни в одной религии вторичные источники (комментарии) не ставятся выше первичных (Канона). Не может быть уголовный кодекс быть значимее Конституции.
Далай-лама не устраняет противоречие в своих книгах. Он просто излагает одну из точек зрения. Но существует и другая, отличная от его, точка зрения.



> Если допустить, что можно подвергнуть авторитет Далай-ламы сомнению, то подвергнуть сомнению противоречивые "первоисточники" - намного легче психологически.


Это неверный вывод по вышеозвученной причине.
Касаемо противоречия источников: здесь нужно сравнивать и думать.



> Мне не хотелось бы здесь устраивать баталии с единомышленниками-буддистами по пустякам. Свою точку зрения я уже изложил достаточно подробно. Дальнейшие ответы по поводу "Далай-лама против Палийского Канона"  буду давать кратко и уклончиво.


Тогда непонятна цель рекламы вашего блога. Если вы пишите, будьте готовы, что с вами не будут согласны. Тем более, если вы ещё новичок.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.06.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Тао (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ни в одной науке, ни в одной религии вторичные источники (комментарии) не ставятся выше первичных (Канона). Не может быть уголовный кодекс быть значимее Конституции.


В Православии, насколько я знаю, кама и терма Писание и Предание считаются равноценными.

----------

Дондог (27.07.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Далай-лама не устраняет противоречие в своих книгах. Он просто излагает одну из точек зрения. Но существует и другая, отличная от его, точка зрения.


Т.е. точка зрения бханте Топпера? 

Не пудрите парню мОзги, плиз. Если Далай-ламу не слушать, кого ещё в этом мире слушать????

----------

Александр Кеосаян (25.06.2012), Дондог (27.07.2012), Савелов Александр (26.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

Тем более, посмотрите на его традицию. Не Ваша, стало быть.

----------

Дифо (23.06.2012), Дондог (27.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В Православии, насколько я знаю, кама и терма Писание и Предание считаются равноценными.


Там ситуация немного иная. Священное Писание считается частью Священного Предания. Но, в то же время Предание не может противоречить Писанию.

----------

Дондог (27.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. точка зрения бханте Топпера? 
> 
> Не пудрите парню мОзги, плиз. Если Далай-ламу не слушать, кого ещё в этом мире слушать????


Почему только моя? Почитайте его объяснения что такое путь хинаяны. Он просто неправильные вещи пишет на эту тему. О пути хинаяны (если мы под ней подразумеваем таки тхераваду) нужно спрашивать не Далай-ламу, а тхеравадинов. Понятно, что Далай-лама, в силу принадлежности к тибетскому буддизму не сможет правильно объяснить этот путь.

----------

Al Tolstykh (24.06.2012), Bob (23.06.2012), Kittisaro (23.06.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Почему только моя? Почитайте его объяснения что такое путь хинаяны. Он просто неправильные вещи пишет на эту тему. О пути хинаяны (если мы под ней подразумеваем таки тхераваду) нужно спрашивать не Далай-ламу, а тхеравадинов. Понятно, что Далай-лама, в силу принадлежности к тибетскому буддизму не сможет правильно объяснить этот путь.


Вообще-то Далай-лама все пути правильно объясняет. Тибетский буддизм ведь из традиции Наланды произошёл. А не сам по себе вдруг возник в Тибете. Если бы Вы видели, Топпер, сколько тхеварадинов посещает учения Его Святейшества в Индии!

----------

Дондог (27.07.2012), Иван Денисов (23.06.2012), Савелов Александр (26.05.2016)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Не в одной науке, ни в одной религии вторичные источники (комментарии) не ставятся выше первичных (Канона).


В науке, к счастью, все далеко не так однозначно, а в религии буддизм согласно "слову Будды": "Сомневайтесь во всем - а потом сомневайтесь в самом сомнении". Если у меня была бы предустановка верить источникам - вряд ли это можно было бы назвать искренним сомнением.




> Касаемо противоречия источников: здесь нужно сравнивать и думать.


Очевидно, что кто-то как-то должен их устранить сравнивая и думая, но я не берусь это сделать лучше чем Далай-лама, как я уже писал "я мал и глуп" рядом с ним.




> Тогда непонятна цель рекламы вашего блога. Если вы пишите, будьте готовы, что с вами не будут согласны.


Я уже понял вашу точку зрения и достаточно полно изложил свою. Вы возможно тоже поняли меня, если нет, то можете понять, внимательно перечитав мои сообщения. 
По сути - моя аргументация исчерпана, - самое главное я уже написал.
Судя по появлению таких фраз как: "нужно сравнивать и думать" и "вы ещё новичок" - вашу основную аргументацию вы также изложили. Когда кончается агрументация - словесные баталии разгораются только ярче, но в таких спорах вопреки распространенному заблуждению истина не рождается.

----------

Pema Sonam (23.06.2012), Дондог (27.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (23.06.2012), Савелов Александр (26.05.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще-то Далай-лама все пути правильно объясняет.


Нет. Путь и воззрения тхеравады он объясняет неправильно.



> Тибетский буддизм ведь из традиции Наланды произошёл. А не сам по себе вдруг возник в Тибете.


А Наланда разве была тхеравадинским монастырём?



> Если бы Вы видели, Топпер, сколько тхеварадинов посещает учения Его Святейшества в Индии!


Вы думаете это делает учение о хинаяне, излагаемое Далай-ламой верным? Тогда и мнение христиан о буддизме можно считать правильным. Как-никак, а Святой Дух их вдохновляет.

----------

Bob (23.06.2012), Kittisaro (23.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.06.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> буддизм согласно "слову Будды": "Сомневайтесь во всем - а потом сомневайтесь в самом сомнении". Если у меня была бы предустановка верить источникам - вряд ли это можно было бы назвать искренним сомнением.


Вы можете привести источник такой рекомендации Будды? А то может статься, что Будда то такого и не говорил.



> Очевидно, что кто-то как-то должен их устранить сравнивая и думая, но я не берусь это сделать лучше чем Далай-лама, как я уже писал "я мал и глуп" рядом с ним.


Вот я вам в теме прямым текстом пишу, что Далай-лама неправильно освещает воззрения и путь тхеравады.



> Судя по появлению таких фраз как: "нужно сравнивать и думать" и "вы ещё новичок" - вашу основную аргументацию вы также изложили. Когда кончается агрументация - словесные баталии разгораются только ярче, но в таких спорах вопреки распространенному заблуждению истина не рождается.


У меня, вроде бы, аргументы не кончились. То, что вы новичок - это вы сами и написали.

----------

Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE][QUOTE=Топпер;481882]Нет. Путь и воззрения тхеравады он объясняет неправильно.[/QUOTE

ну ладно, в чём неправильность?

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Вообще-то Далай-лама все пути правильно объясняет. Тибетский буддизм ведь из традиции Наланды произошёл. А не сам по себе вдруг возник в Тибете. Если бы Вы видели, Топпер, сколько тхеварадинов посещает учения Его Святейшества в Индии!


Ваша вера в чьи то слова - похвальна, но слабая аргументация то, Вы верите что правильно объясняет, а начнём сопоставлять с суттами Канона - картина становиться совсем другой. Уважаемая, Вы же признали как то вроде что плохо знаете другие традиции - зачем спорить то? Если это вам категорически не интересно - так не трогайте тогда иную точку зрения вовсе. Никто не призывает вас на слово верить Топперу, вы почитайте сутты, послушайте наших учителей, прежде чем выдавать некое общебуддиское авторитетное мнение.
Если вы видите монахов Тхеравады на учениях - это не значит что они полностью приняли господствующее в махаяне понимание буддизма. Мы также можем привести пример махаянских деятелей которые не гнушаются южных наставлений и посещаю тот же Храм Зуба.

----------

Bob (23.06.2012), Велеслав (02.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Сергей Ч (24.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> ну ладно, в чём неправильность?


Возмём, например его пассаж из книги "Тибетский буддизм"



> Хинаяна ("малая колесница")
> 
> Достичь как того, так и другого освобождения можно лишь следуя пути. Есть пути обыкновенных существ — и пути Высших. Вторые это пути истинные. Среди последователей хинаяны различаются слушающие (шраваки) и единолично-пробуждённые (пратьекабудды). У тех и других имеется по пять путей, что вместе составляет десять путей хинаяны.
> 
> Хотя слушающие — ниже, а единолично-пробужденные — выше, основа у них одна. И те и другие следуют учению пути хинаяны, которое служит методом лишь индивидуального освобождения от круговорота бытия. Кратко говоря, *они берут за основу свод этических правил в сочетании с твердым намерением выйти из круговорота бытия и на основе этого вырабатывают единство безмятежности (шаматха) и особого постижения (випашьяна), устремлённого к пустоте. Тем самым они избавляются от скверн и от их семян*, так что скверны не могут произрасти вновь. Действуя так, они достигают освобождения.
> 
> И слушающие, и единолично-пробужденные должны последовательно пройти пять путей: путь накопления, применения, видения, медитации и не-учения-более. Тот, кто идет этими путями, называется последователем хинаяны.
> 
> 
> ...


Неправильные моменты выделены жирным шрифтом.
 По первому выделению:  из пассажа Далай-ламы следует, что тхеравадины некий хитрый метод из комбинации шаматхи с випашьяной, основанный на пустоте применяют.  Да, применяют, называется он Восьмеричный Путь, но это только инструмент. А освобождаются мудростью. А этого то, как раз и не видно из объяснений Далай-ламы. 

По второму выделению: здесь просто декларативное заявление о неких более высоких движущих мотивах. Но не подтверждает своё заявление.

По третьему выделению: из слов Далай-ламы о специальных методах следует, что только в махаяне есть Парами. В то время, как они наличествуют и в тхераваде.

По чевтёртому выделение: он в открытую заявляет, что тхеравадины не достигают конечной цели. Что их Ниббана, по сути, ложная. В то время, как в классическом буддизме чётко говориться, что Ниббана Будды и Ниббана Паччекабудды и Савакабудды одинакова. Естественно, что тхеравадины, после достижения Ниббаны, ни к каким иллюзорным целям махаяны не движутся.

----------

Bob (23.06.2012), Kittisaro (23.06.2012), Raudex (23.06.2012), Велеслав (02.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.06.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Сергей Ч (24.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ваша вера в чьи то слова - похвальна, но слабая аргументация то, Вы верите что правильно объясняет, а начнём сопоставлять с суттами Канона - картина становиться совсем другой. Уважаемая, Вы же признали как то вроде что плохо знаете другие традиции - зачем спорить то? Если это вам категорически не интересно - так не трогайте тогда иную точку зрения вовсе. Никто не призывает вас на слово верить Топперу, вы почитайте сутты, послушайте наших учителей, прежде чем выдавать некое общебуддиское авторитетное мнение.
> Если вы видите монахов Тхеравады на учениях - это не значит что они полностью приняли господствующее в махаяне понимание буддизма. Мы также можем привести пример махаянских деятелей которые не гнушаются южных наставлений и посещаю тот же Храм Зуба.


Ну зачем такая агрессия? Я вроде никого тут не оскорбляла. Если я не знаю Вашей традиции -- объясните, в чём Далай-дама не прав. Сутты вроде читала. Какие учителя у вас -- не знаю. Просто человечек пришёл к буддизму и хочет слушать учения Далай-ламы. Зачем вот так, сразу, наезжать на Его Святейшество? Тем более что он в традиции "махаяну" указал. Кстати, Далай-лама всегда всех призывает уважать любые традиции, как буддийские, так и не буддийские. А у вас, дорогие бханте, сильная склонность к сектантству. Ничего личного.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (06.07.2012), Иван Денисов (23.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> ну ладно, в чём неправильность?


да во многом, на БФ годами эта тема тёрлась, но вы как будто и не вынесли из них что либо для себя. Почитайте хотя бы тут для начала.

----------

Велеслав (02.07.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну зачем такая агрессия? Я вроде никого тут не оскорбляла. Если я не знаю Вашей традиции -- объясните, в чём Далай-дама не прав. Сутты вроде читала. Какие учителя у вас -- не знаю. Просто человечек пришёл к буддизму и хочет слушать учения Далай-ламы. Зачем вот так, сразу, наезжать на Его Святейшество? Тем более что он в традиции "махаяну" указал. Кстати, Далай-лама всегда всех призывает уважать любые традиции, как буддийские, так и не буддийские. А у вас, дорогие бханте, сильная склонность к сектантству. Ничего личного.


Наезд не на него (он прав что гнёт свою линию, он так обучен), а на вас и то слегка, уж поверьте  :Smilie: ; и никакой агрессии нет, только здравый смысл.

----------

Велеслав (02.07.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А у вас, дорогие бханте, сильная склонность к сектантству. Ничего личного.





> Се́кта (лат. secta — школа, учение, от лат. sequor — следую) — понятие (термин), используемый для обозначения религиозной группы, отделившейся от основного религиозного направления


От какого основного религиозного направления откололась тхеравада? Это от неё откалывались  :Smilie: 
Поэтому сам термин секта и сектантство по отношению к тхераваде неприменим.

----------

Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> да во многом, на БФ годами эта тема тёрлась, но вы как будто и не вынесли из них что либо для себя. Почитайте хотя бы тут для начала.


Ну и что Вы мне справочники предлагаете? Вы скажите, когда и где Далай-лама конкретно говорил неверное о тхераваде?

----------


## Нико

> Се́кта (лат. secta — школа, учение, от лат. sequor — следую) — понятие (термин), используемый для обозначения религиозной группы, отделившейся от основного религиозного направления 
> От какого основного религиозного направления откололась тхеравада? Это от неё откалывались 
> Поэтому сам термин секта и сектантство по отношению к тхераваде неприменим.


Я о другом говорю. О том, что махаянцы тхеравадинов не критикуют, а вот тхеравадины махаянцев не любят и критикуют. Только и всего. Зачем всё это?

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Наезд не на него (он прав что гнёт свою линию, он так обучен), а на вас и то слегка, уж поверьте ; и никакой агрессии нет, только здравый смысл.


На меня можете наезжать сколько угодно. Я не обижусь. Просто не надо про Его СВятейшество такие слова говорить. Ну не могу я этого стерпеть.

----------


## Raudex

> Ну и что Вы мне справочники предлагаете? Вы скажите, когда и где Далай-лама конкретно говорил неверное о тхераваде?


Я статью где автор разобрал различия между школами.
Сопоставлять это со словами далай-ламы уже ваша задача, если конечно вам интересно, повторяюсь, вас никто не неволит глубоко копать Тхераваду, но тогда не вещайте с общебуддийских позиций.

----------

Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я о другом говорю. О том, что махаянцы тхеравадинов не критикуют, а вот тхеравадины махаянцев не любят и критикуют. Только и всего. Зачем всё это?


Надеюсь вы посмотрели цитату по неправильному изложению воззрений тхеравады Далай-ламой?

Насчёт критики: это неудивительно, что не критикуют. Христиане тоже не критикуют Тору. Но вот иудеи из-за этого не считают Иисуса Христа Мошиахом.

Зачем отстаивание позиций тхеравады? Мы это делаем для того, чтобы с помощью инклюзивизма ваджраяна не поглощала тхераваду. Вот даже по топикстартеру видно, что он почитав объяснения Далай-ламы воспринял их за истину в то время, как изложение то не совсем верное.

Насчёт взаимной критики/некритики поймите одну простую вещь: ваджраяна возникла существенно позже раннего буддизма. Возникла во многом, как отрицание ранних идей. Но в то же время, она по необходимости должна была признавать ранние школы фундаментом, ибо без этого сама не могла бы считаться буддизмом. Не было бы необходиомй легитимности. Поэтому полностью отрицать и критиковать тхераваду ваджраяна не может. Но может включать в свой состав в виде частного случая, объявив неглубокой и ограниченной по методам и воззрениям. Что и делает. Это и есть  инклюзивизм.
Но тхеравада то из-за того, что ваджраяна не считает тхераваду полностью неверной, не обязана считать ваджраяну доктринально верной. С т.з. тхеравады все поздние школы являются отколовшимися и изменившими первоначальные идеи Будды. И мы здесь ничего сделать не можем кроме озвучивания этой позиции.

Хотя по человечески вполне понимаем и вашу и Далай-ламы точки зрения.

----------

Bob (23.06.2012), Kittisaro (23.06.2012), Raudex (23.06.2012), Велеслав (02.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.06.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Сергей Ч (24.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> На меня можете наезжать сколько угодно. Я не обижусь. Просто не надо про Его СВятейшество такие слова говорить. Ну не могу я этого стерпеть.


какие? что он крепко на махаянских позициях располагается? Ну так это его долг как адепта. Я не склонен думать что он не знает нашу школу, так как не сомневаюсь что он хорошо образован, но что он намерено вещает с точки зрения махаяны - это нормально, но это лишь точка зрения махаяны.

----------

Велеслав (02.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro

> Оттого, в свою очередь, и результаты их в значительной мере отличаются друг от друга, *как низшее от высшего*.





> Далай-лама всегда всех призывает уважать любые традиции


Хорошо уважение. Все равно как к братьям нашим меньшим.

----------

Bob (23.06.2012), Petrov (10.12.2013), Raudex (23.06.2012), Велеслав (02.07.2012), Дондог (27.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Сергей Ч (24.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> По первому выделению:  из пассажа Далай-ламы следует, что тхеравадины некий хитрый метод из комбинации шаматхи с випашьяной, основанный на пустоте применяют.  Да, применяют, называется он Восьмеричный Путь, но это только инструмент. А освобождаются мудростью. А этого то, как раз и не видно из объяснений Далай-ламы.


Ну так випашьяна и есть мудрость.




> По второму выделению: здесь просто декларативное заявление о неких более высоких движущих мотивах. Но не подтверждает своё заявление.


Ну так, разве в тхераваде есть мотивация бодхичитты??? 




> По третьему выделению: из слов Далай-ламы о специальных методах следует, что только в махаяне есть Парами. В то время, как они наличествуют и в тхераваде.


Парамиты ведь являются практиками бодхисаттвы, т.е. чтобы спасти всех живых существ, и ради этого стать буддой. Такое у вас есть?




> По чевтёртому выделение: он в открытую заявляет, что тхеравадины не достигают конечной цели. Что их Ниббана, по сути, ложная. В то время, как в классическом буддизме чётко говориться, что Ниббана Будды и Ниббана Паччекабудды и Савакабудды одинакова. Естественно, что тхеравадины, после достижения Ниббаны, ни к каким иллюзорным целям махаяны не движутся.


[/QUOTE]

Не говорил Его Святейшество никогда, что нирвана шраваков и пратьекабудд "ложная". А Будда, как известно, разным ученикам разные учения давал. Это я про "одинкаовость".

----------

Дондог (27.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо уважение. Все равно как к братьям нашим меньшим.


Комплекс неполноценности? И отсюда такая агрессия?

----------

Дондог (27.07.2012), Иван Денисов (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> какие? что он крепко на махаянских позициях располагается? Ну так это его долг как адепта. Я не склонен думать что он не знает нашу школу, так как не сомневаюсь что он хорошо образован, но что он намерено вещает с точки зрения махаяны - это нормально, но это лишь точка зрения махаяны.


Ну хорошо, пусть это будет точка зрения махаяны. Просто людей не надо пытаться обращать в свою точку зрения, пусть сами разбираются.

----------

Pema Sonam (23.06.2012), Иван Денисов (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну хорошо, пусть это будет точка зрения махаяны. Просто людей не надо пытаться обращать в свою точку зрения, пусть сами разбираются.


Ну а вы чем заняты? Тем же самым. Как мы по вашему должны себья вести если кто то за общебуддийский выдаёт всего лишь взгляд одной из школ?
Люди должны как минимум знать что есть несколько точек зрения и пом уже делать осознанный выбор.

----------

Bob (23.06.2012), Велеслав (02.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну так випашьяна и есть мудрость.


Нет випашьяна - это метод практики. А мудрость - это плод практики.



> Ну так, разве в тхераваде есть мотивация бодхичитты???


Давайте подробнее разберём, что такое бодхичитта? Бодхичитта - это желание стать Буддой на благо всех живых существ. Просто некое абстрактное желание. Как оно может усилить практику, за счёт чего я не знаю. Особенно если учесть, что говорят в реальной жизни о бодхичитте намерения, а бодхичитту действия откладывают на неопределённый срок. Т.е. по факту мы имеем просто мечту по типу той, которая есть у детей: "когда я вырасту, я стану космонавтом". Сильно по своему поведению ребёнок с таким желанием отличается от ребёнка, который не мечтает стать космонавтом?



> Парамиты ведь являются практиками бодхисаттвы, т.е. чтобы спасти всех живых существ, и ради этого стать буддой. Такое у вас есть?


Конечно есть. 10 парами. Это они уже позже перекочевали в махаяну.



> Не говорил Его Святейшество никогда, что нирвана шраваков и пратьекабудд "ложная".


Ещё раз внимательно читайте последний абзац. Можете ещё Ламрим полистать на тему трёх уровней мотивации.  



> Совершенно ясно, что в конце концов они переходят к махаяне. *Поскольку их освобождение — это еще не конечное достижение*, они не удовлетворяются им, но постепенно устремляются к конечному достижению, идут его путями и становятся Буддами.


Не конечное достижение - это и есть ложная Нирвана. Или пребывающая Нирвана по воззрениям ваджраяны. В отличие от истинной неприбывающей Нирваны Будд.



> А Будда, как известно, разным ученикам разные учения давал. Это я про "одинкаовость"


Это ещё одна неправда. Будда давала всем одно и то же учение. Иногда правда начинал с подготовительных речей. Но если видел, что ученики понимают правильно, проповедовал всем одно и то же. Он сам говорил, что ничего не прячет в сжатой ладони.

----------

Bob (23.06.2012), Алексей Е (23.06.2012), Велеслав (02.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Комплекс неполноценности? И отсюда такая агрессия?


Ну давайте ваши воззрения объявим узкими и неполноценными, в сравнении с нашими более правильными и всеобъятными - как вы заговорите?

----------

Bob (23.06.2012), Kittisaro (23.06.2012), Велеслав (02.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну хорошо, пусть это будет точка зрения махаяны. Просто людей не надо пытаться обращать в свою точку зрения, пусть сами разбираются.


Вот чтобы они сами разбирались и необходимо предоставление объективной, а не однобокой информации. Поэтому мы и озвучиваем альтернативную точку зрения.

----------

Bob (23.06.2012), Raudex (23.06.2012), Алексей Е (23.06.2012), Велеслав (02.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro

> А Будда, как известно, разным ученикам разные учения давал. Это я про "одинкаовость".


Как *нам* известно, Будда давал всем одинаковое учение. Просто те, кому он его лично не дал, решили додумать его видимо сами позже.




> Комплекс неполноценности? И отсюда такая агрессия?


Нет, отнюдь. И никакой агрессии, просто вывод из сопоставления 2-х цитат.

----------

Bob (23.06.2012), Raudex (23.06.2012), Велеслав (02.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Вот так вот с водой и ребёнка можно выплеснуть, если вновь поднять непрекращающийся холивор (смотрю на искрящийся энтузиазмом старт топика). 
Это. Как хорошо было бы, если бы все апологеты буддийских религий здесь, на общих площадках форума, формулировали положения своих школ не как безусловный и не подлежащий отрицанию факт, а как "мы считаем, что". Чем больше "мы считаем, что" - тем лучше, даже если это выглядит немного глупо.

----------

Bob (23.06.2012), Алексей Е (23.06.2012), Велеслав (02.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (20.07.2012), Тао (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Конечно есть. 10 парами. Это они уже позже перекочевали в махаяну.


Добавлю, они рассматриваются у нас ни как необходимое и достаточное условия Саммасамбодхи, а как качества которыми де-факто обладал Будда, призывов к развитию их именно в составе указанной 10-тки в Каноне нет, как и призывов развивать эту самую бодхичитту (в махаянском понимании)

----------

Kittisaro (23.06.2012), Велеслав (02.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Вот так вот с водой и ребёнка можно выплеснуть, если вновь поднять непрекращающийся холивор (смотрю на искрящийся энтузиазмом старт топика). 
> Это. Как хорошо было бы, если бы все апологеты буддийских религий здесь, на общих площадках форума, формулировали положения своих школ не как безусловный и не подлежащий отрицанию факт, а как "мы считаем, что". Чем больше "мы считаем, что" - тем лучше, даже если это выглядит немного глупо.


Верно сказано, к этому и призываем, просто как видно не все участники "присоединились к договору согласия", а холивар бы неплохо притушить, пока не "подтянулась артилерия".

----------

Велеслав (02.07.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вот так вот с водой и ребёнка можно выплеснуть, если вновь поднять непрекращающийся холивор (смотрю на искрящийся энтузиазмом старт топика). 
> Это. Как хорошо было бы, если бы все апологеты буддийских религий здесь, на общих площадках форума, формулировали положения своих школ не как безусловный и не подлежащий отрицанию факт, а как "мы считаем, что". Чем больше "мы считаем, что" - тем лучше, даже если это выглядит немного глупо.


\
Вот ИМЕННО. Лучше чаще говорить "я считаю". И как один раз сказал незабвенный геше Джамьян Кьенце из Питера, "не называйте себя буддистами. Говорите лучше: я интересуюсь буддизмом".

----------


## Нико

> Ну давайте ваши воззрения объявим узкими и неполноценными, в сравнении с нашими более правильными и всеобъятными - как вы заговорите?


Да, мои воззрения узки и неполноценны. Всё правильно.

----------


## Raudex

> Вот ИМЕННО. Лучше чаще говорить "я считаю".


вот и говорите


> И как один раз сказал незабвенный геше Джамьян Кьенце из Питера, "не называйте себя буддистами. Говорите лучше: я интересуюсь буддизмом".


гы, тогда надо говорить: "я называю себя буддийским монахом", или даже так, я "называю себя человеком, интересующимся буддийским монашеством". Класс!

----------

Kittisaro (23.06.2012), Велеслав (02.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Да, мои воззрения узки и неполноценны. Всё правильно.


нет, ваш монах говорит не так, он (фактически) говорит: "воззрения южного буддизма узки и неполноценны"

----------

Велеслав (02.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> вот и говорите
> 
> гы, тогда надо говорить: "я называю себя буддийским монахом", или даже так, я "называю себя человеком, интересующимся буддийским монашеством". Класс!


А что, разве не так?

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (24.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> нет, ваш монах говорит не так, он (фактически) говорит: "воззрения южного буддизма узки и неполноценны"


Не знаю, что Вы понимаете под "моим монахом". И (фактически) тоже. не надо никого критиковать. Смотреть в свой ум, полный недостатков -- вот это хорошо.

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А что, разве не так?


Нет. Не так. Бханте Панньяваро законно ординированный монах.




> Не знаю, что Вы понимаете под "моим монахом". И (фактически) тоже. не надо никого критиковать. Смотреть в свой ум, полный недостатков -- вот это хорошо.


Обязанность Сангхи - по мере сил просвещать мирян. В т.ч. устранять неправильное понимание.

----------

Bob (23.06.2012), Raudex (23.06.2012), Алексей Е (23.06.2012), Велеслав (02.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Не знаю, что Вы понимаете под "моим монахом". И (фактически) тоже. не надо никого критиковать. Смотреть в свой ум, полный недостатков -- вот это хорошо.


Далай ламу, ну а как не критиковать, если монах, с точки зрения нашей школы говорит не правильно. Его право так говорить никто из нас не оспаривает, однако молчать - значит в данном случае признать правоту.

----------

Велеслав (02.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> А что, разве не так?


Блеск! Чем ещё удивите?

----------

Велеслав (02.07.2012), Дифо (23.06.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Нет. Не так. Бханте Панньяваро законно ординированный монах.


Я знаю много "законно ординированных", которые в уме не являются монахами. Это не про кого-то конкретно, а просто насмотрелась. Монахи не должны никого критиковать, для начала. Обуздывать свой ум нужно. В первую очередь. Это самое трудное, но ведь мало у кого в мире есть карма стать монахом. Ноблесс оближ. 




> Обязанность Сангхи - по мере сил просвещать мирян. В т.ч. устранять неправильное понимание.


Ну, просвещайте мирян тогда, только вряд ли Вам многие поклонятся за критику Далай-ламы.

----------

Echo (24.06.2012), Pema Sonam (23.06.2012), Александр Кеосаян (06.07.2012), Гъелкапри Мепа (20.07.2012), Иван Денисов (23.06.2012), Савелов Александр (26.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Я знаю много "законно ординированных", которые в уме не являются монахами. Это не про кого-то конкретно, а просто насмотрелась.


Может не там смотрели, а?


> Монахи не должны никого критиковать, для начала. Обуздывать свой ум нужно. В первую очередь. Это самое трудное, но ведь мало у кого в мире есть карма стать монахом. Ноблесс оближ.


где написано в Винае, что я не могу никого критиковать? Изучите матчасть, уважаемая, пожалуйста.

----------

Вантус (23.06.2012), Велеслав (02.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> далай ламу, ну а как не критиковать, если монах, с точки зрения нашей школы говорит не правильно. Его право так говорить никто из нас не оспаривает, однако молчать - значит в данном случае признать правоту.


Давайте уже отделим зёрна от плевел. Молчание -- самое мудрое, что можно тут придумать. Не ваша школа, занимайтесь своей, плиз. Все будут рады и счастливы.

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Давайте уже отделим зёрна от плевел. Молчание -- самое мудрое, что можно тут придумать. Не ваша школа, занимайтесь своей, плиз. Все будут рады и счастливы.


Аналогичное можно и вам посоветовать. Кстати обет сохранять молчание в Винае запрещён. Изучите матчасть, уважаемая, пожалуйста.

----------

Вантус (23.06.2012), Велеслав (02.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Может не там смотрели, а?где написано в Винае, что я не могу никого критиковать? Изучите матчасть, уважаемая, пожалуйста.


Наверное, у меня неправильная какая-то матчасть. Но в ней написано, что, если оскорбишь какого-нибудь человека, а он окажется бодхисаттвой, то проступок этот очень тяжкий. У вас в Винае, видимо, всё по-другому.

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (24.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я знаю много "законно ординированных", которые в уме не являются монахами


А это уже не вам судить, извините. Пока не было параджики, человек монах независимо от того, что там у него в уме.



> Монахи не должны никого критиковать, для начала. 
> Обуздывать свой ум нужно. В первую очередь. Это самое трудное, но ведь мало у кого в мире есть карма стать монахом. Ноблесс оближ.


Где сказано, что монахи никого не должны критиковать? И почему вы решили, что бханте Панньяваро не обуздывает свой ум?



> Ну, просвещайте мирян тогда, только вряд ли Вам многие поклонятся за критику Далай-ламы.


Что делать. Не всегда такое просвещение оплачивается благодарностью.

----------

Bob (23.06.2012), Вантус (23.06.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Аналогичное можно и вам посоветовать. Кстати обет сохранять молчание в Винае запрещён. Изучите матчасть, уважаемая, пожалуйста.


Ну, интересное кино. Если бы топикстартер заявил себя тхеравадином, я бы ещё поняла ваши эмоции. А так... странно всё это.

----------


## Топпер

> Давайте уже отделим зёрна от плевел. Молчание -- самое мудрое, что можно тут придумать. Не ваша школа, занимайтесь своей, плиз. Все будут рады и счастливы.


Так именно, что наша. Он нашей школе неправильные воззрения распространяются. И самое мудрое в такой ситуации не молчать, т.е. способствовать и дальнейшему распространению неверных сведений, а разъяснять.

----------

Kittisaro (23.06.2012), Raudex (23.06.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Наверное, у меня неправильная какая-то матчасть.


правильный ход мыслей :Wink: 


> Но в ней написано, что, если оскорбишь какого-нибудь человека, а он окажется бодхисаттвой, то проступок этот очень тяжкий. У вас в Винае, видимо, всё по-другому.


у нас есть есть наказание за злословие, но в данном случае мы критикуем неправильные взгляды, никаких личных наездов.
а вы вот меж тем уже успели проехаться по моему монашеству, спасибо)))

----------

Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну, интересное кино. Если бы топикстартер заявил себя тхеравадином, я бы ещё поняла ваши эмоции. А так... странно всё это.


мы в данном случае вас обсуждаем, точнее ваше право вещать от имени всех школ.

----------

Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Топпер, Вы начали конкретную атаку на терма и прочее в посте номер 9. У Вас был еще тогда выбор, что и как сказать. Можно было бы высказаться более вежливо и нейтрально. Вы предпочли повернуть все в другое русло, начав с критики терма. Если Вы Вы думаете, что терма - подделка, это Ваше полное право. 

Но хорошо бы с уважением отнестись к другим традициям. Тем более хаять традицию, из которой Вы ушли, в ней не разобравшись толком.

Любоую буддийскую традицию олицетворяют ее лучшие представители. Худшие - искажают. Монахи они или нет.

Какая цель такой дискуссии? Перетянуть новичка? Поставить его на место через отрицание тех, кто следует тибетскому лжебуддизму, с ЕСДЛ во главе? Отсекая ту пользу, которую могут извлечь некоторые существа из тибетского буддизма и от ЕСДЛ?

----------

Pema Sonam (23.06.2012), Гъелкапри Мепа (20.07.2012), Иван Денисов (23.06.2012), Нико (23.06.2012), Савелов Александр (26.05.2016), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, Вы начали конкретную атаку на терма и прочее в посте номер 9. У Вас был еще тогда выбор, что и как сказать. Вы предпочли повернуть все в это русло, начав с критики терма. Если Вы так думаете, это Ваше полное право. Но хорошо бы с уважением отнестись к другим традициям. Тем более хаять традицию, из которой Вы ушли, в ней не разобравшись толком.


Окуда вы знаете, что неразобравшись? Может  быть наоборот, разобравшись?

Про терма - да. Вопрос интересный. К другим традициям отношусь с уважением: они имеют право иметь и высказывать свою точку зрения. Не посягаю на это право. Но хочу, чтобы и мне не отказывали в том же праве.

----------

Kittisaro (23.06.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Сергей Ч (24.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

У нас на БФ-е тхеравадины-фундаменталисты. Злые и противные монахи. )))

----------


## Нико

> мы в данном случае вас обсуждаем, точнее ваше право вещать от имени всех школ.


Я не собираюсь вещать от имени всех школ. Я же сказала, что с почтением отношусь к вашей. Но вы почему-то критикуете Далай-ламу. Сколько раз уже просила оставить эту тему.

----------


## Raudex

> Но хорошо бы с уважением отнестись к другим традициям. Тем более хаять традицию, из которой Вы ушли, в ней не разобравшись толком.


скажите почему ваши коллеги наши попытки акцентировать разницу между школами всегда называют охаиванием. Скорее Далай лама хаит нашу практику, называя её "не ведущей к конечному особождению".

----------

Kittisaro (23.06.2012), Велеслав (04.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Я не собираюсь вещать от имени всех школ. Я же сказала, что с почтением отношусь к вашей. Но вы почему-то критикуете Далай-ламу. Сколько раз уже просила оставить эту тему.


критикуются воззрения, не личности. кабы вы сразу оговорились что говорите от имени махаяны - не было б никаких склок.

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> У нас на БФ-е тхеравадины-фундаменталисты. Злые и противные монахи. )))


чисто эмоциональное заявление, ничем неподкреплённое. уж простите нас что смеем отстаивать свои взгляды не благоговея перед велико-колесницей!

----------

Kittisaro (23.06.2012), Велеслав (04.07.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> критикуются воззрения, не личности. кабы вы сразу оговорились что говорите от имени махаяны - не было б никаких склок.


А Вы мою традицию не заметили сразу?

----------


## Нико

> чисто эмоциональное заявление, ничем неподкреплённое. уж простите нас что смеем отстаивать свои взгляды не благоговея перед велико-колесницей!


Да все там когда-нибудь будем. И тогда всё сразу прояснится. )))))

----------

Александр Кеосаян (06.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Окуда вы знаете, что неразобравшись? Может  быть наоборот, разобравшись?
> 
> Про терма - да. Вопрос интересный. К другим традициям отношусь с уважением: они имеют право иметь и высказывать свою точку зрения. Не посягаю на это право. Но хочу, чтобы и мне не отказывали в том же праве.


Врял ли разобрались :Smilie:  Если б разобрались - остались бы :Smilie:  Но только искренне рада, что Вы теперь там, где чувствуете наибольшую пользу для Вас. Мы точно также там, где мы чувствуем такую пользу для нас - в этом мы едины. Только не надо убеждать нас, что мы отмороженные.

Я не перехожу в тхераваду, потому что не разобралась, видно, в ней :Smilie:  Ну, думаю, я была в этой традиции бесчисленные жизни уже, так что не расстраивайтесь. Кармапа говорит, что надо изучить ВСЕ учения, все методы, чтобы быть полезным любому ЖС на Пути. Молюсь о том, чтобы изучить их все. 

Но пока ум у меня слабоват и заслуг маловато....и уже меня устраивает то, чем я занимаюсь. Я отчетливо вижу аутентичность и терма, и тибетского буддизма, потому что благодаря ему у меня лично уменьшеается страдательность и благое растет. Не это ли показатель эффективности какой-то школы? :Smilie: 

Я думаю, открытое перетягивание в какую-то традицию через грубую критику не приведет ни к какому результату ни с какой стороны. Это просто очень некрасиво характеризует того, кто в таком ключе высказывается. Тем более топикстартер начал говорить про свою симпатию к ЕСДЛ, ну и что? 

Все мы полны неведенья и не можем точно знать, какие методы более всего подходят конкретному человеку. Он все равно в силу кармы и заслуг, а также в силу кармических связей четко пойдет в определенную сторону.Важно, чтобы он начал заниматься буддизмом правильно, с пользой для себя.

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2012), Нико (23.06.2012), Савелов Александр (26.05.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> чисто эмоциональное заявление, ничем неподкреплённое. уж простите нас что смеем отстаивать свои взгляды не благоговея перед велико-колесницей!


Ну конечно, их надо отстаивать, попирая ее :Smilie:  А еще упрекаете ЕСДЛ :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

> А Вы мою традицию не заметили сразу?


я например стараюсь всегда писать, что излагаемый мною взгляд, либо мой мнение либо мнение нашей школы, за других не буду отвечать. Что там кто написал в профиле и какую рекламу героина вывешивает в качестве юзирпика - мне всё равно)

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> я например стараюсь всегда писать, что излагаемый мною взгляд, либо мой мнение либо мнение нашей школы, за других не буду отвечать. Что там кто написал в профиле и какую рекламу героина вывешивает в качестве юзирпика - мне всё равно)


При чём тут героин? Я на БФ с 98 года, и все примерно знают мои взгляды. Да, с годами я стала значительно терпимее. Вас с Топпером уважаю и люблю. Но не терплю критики моего коренного Гуру, сорри.

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну конечно, их надо отстаивать, попирая ее А еще упрекаете ЕСДЛ


а как иначе? есть другой способ? если согласно Тхеравады есть ложные взгляды то как ещё сказать?

----------

Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> При чём тут героин?


это я так, в шутку, извините, не удержался


> Но не терплю критики моего коренного Гуру, сорри.


позиция достойна уважения, но и нашу позицию тоже поймите, если ваш гуру прав значит мы не правы, третьего не дано, увы

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Нико - извесная хиппи-героинщица)))
> это я так, в шутку, извините, не удержался


Вот именно, что Вы не удерживаетесь. А зачем тогда на Вашем аватаре глаза руками закрываете? Ведь известно, что глаза -- зеркало души.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> а как иначе? есть другой способ? если согласно Тхеравады есть ложные взгляды то как ещё сказать?


Есть. Промолчать. Либо сказать мягко и нейтрально, что с моей точки зрения, поскольку я в традиции тхеравады, там это иначе излагается. Точка. Тут же есть явный воинственный крен. 

Вы можете грубо себя повести, когда видите, что Дхарме вообще наносится вред. 

Я немного познакомилась все-таки с тхеравадой, и очень много общаюсь с новичками. Могу сказать, что с моей точки зрения, в ней есть и махаяна. И я никогда не позволяю себе кого-то перетягивать в тибетский буддизм, говоря плохо о тхераваде. Наоборот, если вижу. что у человека нет сильной кармической предрасположенности к тибетскому буддизму, советую его обратиться к тому же Топперу, например.

----------


## Raudex

> Вот именно, что Вы не удерживаетесь.


всё врамках приличия, помоему


> А зачем тогда на Вашем аватаре глаза руками закрываете? Ведь известно, что глаза -- зеркало души.


мой юзерпик - шутка, типа с одной стороны фото, а с другой - ничего и не видно толком, мою унылую физиономию вы можете лицезреть в многочисленных ипостасях в профиле или по ссылке которая там указана.

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> это я так, в шутку, извините, не удержалсяпозиция достойна уважения, но и нашу позицию тоже поймите, если ваш гуру прав значит мы не правы, третьего не дано, увы


Плохо, что не удержались. Надо бы научиться в некоторых местах удерживаться и предвидеть ход событий. Мы свою тибесткую махаяну ни на что не променяем :Smilie:  Вы свою тхераваду - тоже. Смысл дебатов - "ты такой-сякой, а ты сам такой-сякой? :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> всё врамках приличия, помоемумой юзерпик - шутка, типа с одной стороны фото, а с дургой - ничего и не видно толком, мою унылую физиономию вы можете лицезреть в многочисленных ипостасях в профиле или по ссылке который там указан.


Мой юзерпик -- тоже шутка.

----------

Raudex (23.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Есть. Промолчать. Либо сказать мягко и нейтрально, что с моей точки зрения, поскольку я в традиции тхеравады, там это иначе излагается. Точка. Тут же есть явный воинственный крен.


я понимаю. посты всегд азвучат резче чем реальный голос, но ничего не поделаешь, я действительно не хотел обострять[QUOTE]



> Я немного познакомилась все-таки с тхеравадой, и очень много общаюсь с новичками. Могу сказать, что с моей точки зрения, в ней есть и махаяна. И я никогда не позволяю себе кого-то перетягивать в тибетский буддизм, говоря плохо о тхераваде. Наоборот, если вижу. что у человека нет сильной кармической предрасположенности к тибетскому буддизму, советую его обратиться к тому же Топперу, например.


Точнее сказать "в махаяне есть буддизм", но кто спорит то, есть конечно у вас и правильные взгляды, есть точки соприкосновения, и не мало.

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Плохо, что не удержались.


каюсь, но смешно же  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Гуру многие разные бывают. И у нас на БФ тут давно правило есть -- не критиковать других Гуру. Я считаю, что это самый верный подход.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (06.07.2012), Иван Денисов (23.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> каюсь, но смешно же


Аж да слез. Ну давайте Вы мне не будете отказывать в проницательности и уме - смотрю на тему - типичный развод вдвоем девушки, хорошо, хоть вовремя я пришла. Вы с Топпером кучно начали загон. С 9 поста по нарастающей. Никто не нейтрализовался, а Нико искренне повелась.

Все ходы прям, как у КГБ. При чем тут Дхарма - агитка и провокация.




> Точнее сказать "в махаяне есть буддизм", но кто спорит то, есть конечно у вас и правильные взгляды, есть точки соприкосновения, и не мало.


 Ну, да, теперь белый флажок.

Меня вообще не интересует, какую любой буддист выбирает традицию. Меня интересуют его личностные качества и как он следует БВП. Весь это диалог - на мой взгляд, совершенно ни к чему.

Плоды практики не разнятся ни в какой традиции, на мой взгляд. И если достигаешь мудрости - какая разница, на какие особенности метода ты опирался.

----------

Echo (24.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Гуру многие разные бывают. И у нас на БФ тут давно правило есть -- не критиковать других Гуру. Я считаю, что это самый верный подход.


сколько можно повторять - критикуются воззрения, не личности. мы признаём далай ламу монахом другой никаи. Признавать за ним остальное - уж простите, как это возможно сделать , оставаясь твёрдо на позициях Тхеравады?

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Аж да слез. Ну давайте Вы мне не будете отказывать в проницательности и уме - смотрю на тему - типичный развод вдвоем девушки, хорошо, хоть вовремя я пришла. Вы с Топпером кучно начали загон. С 9 поста по нарастающей. Никто не нейтрализовался, а Нико искренне повелась.
> 
> Все ходы прям, как у КГБ. При чем тут Дхарма - агитка и провокация.


а по мне так типичные грабли, сколько было таких наездов и отъездов и не сосчитать. Уж пора бы выводы сделать.

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> ]а вы вот меж тем уже успели проехаться по моему монашеству, спасибо[/COLOR])))


[/QUOTE]

Не проезжала я по Вашему монашеству. Я в целом говорила. Убеждена, что Вы достойно храните свои обеты.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Никто вроде не критиковал личность ЕСДЛ, просто если Гуру касается сферы не своей традиции, он априори вступает в диалог. Тем более зная, как Далай-лама любит дискутировать, он был бы и сам не против, если бы его навели на мысль, что его позиция не совсем вписывается в Тхервадинский дискурс. Так что все дружествено и миролюбиво. Принимать любое слово вашего коренного Гуру за истинну - это ваше право, а аргументировано опонировать - право той традиции, в отношеии, которой были высказаны соображения, что тут холиварного то  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

А вообще ТК - молодец, так как рефлексия, в особенности в плане религии, очень полезная и необходимая вещь. А то что человек выставил это на всеообщее обозрения, так вообще здорово-здорово! 

Единственно, личную кухню форов БФ новичкам лучше сразу не наблюдать во всей красоте, а то на первых порах, дикий диссонанс возникает  :Cry:

----------

Raudex (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> сколько можно повторять - критикуются воззрения, не личности. мы признаём далай ламу монахом другой никаи. Признавать за ним остальное - уж простите, как это возможно сделать , оставаясь твёрдо на позициях Тхеравады?


Нобелевскую и Темплтоновскую премию сначала получите за свой вклад в мир во всём мире, а потом конкретнее поговорим.

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Нобелевскую и Темплтоновскую премию сначала получите за свой вклад в мир во всё мире, а потом конкретнее поговорим.


Аргумент сперва добейся вообще не очень красиво использовать  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (23.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Не проезжала я по Вашему монашеству. Я в целом говорила. Убеждена, что Вы достойно храните свои обеты.


В целом, не в целом, а на мне остались отпечтаки ваши колёс, чо с ними делать то?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> а по мне так типичные грабли, сколько было таких наездов и отъездов и не сосчитать. Уж пора бы выводы сделать.


Да, грабли эти бьют не противника, а лично самому в лоб. Видно, еще надо понаступать. Пока не поймешь, что надо бережнее относиться к некоторым вещам.....

Я выводы по поводу этой дискуссии сделала. Вы с Топпером применили удар ниже пояса. Прекрасна зная, что говорите, зачем, и зная о результате. Стыдно, думаю. Монахи же. Никакой конктруктивной н=кртики не увидела. вы так же мало знаете наших учителей, чтобы судить о них.

----------


## Raudex

> Нобелевскую и Темплтоновскую премию сначала получите за свой вклад в мир во всём мире, а потом конкретнее поговорим.


Причём тут мир то? Премию много кто и за чо получал, что ж теперь всех их цитировать в контексте внутриконфессиональных споров? Горби вона тоже дали за мир, и чо, он у нас стал сразу знатоком буддизма?

----------

Вантус (24.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да, грабли эти бьют не противника, а лично самому в лоб. Видно, еще надо понаступать. Пока не поймешь, что надо бережнее относиться к некоторым вещам.....


Коллективная карма БФ сделала своё дело и сделает ещё не раз!

----------


## Raudex

> Да, грабли эти бьют не противника, а лично самому в лоб. Видно, еще надо понаступать. Пока не поймешь, что надо бережнее относиться к некоторым вещам.....
> 
> Я выводы по поводу этой дискуссии сделала. Вы с Топпером применили удар ниже пояса. Прекрасна зная, что говорите, зачем, и зная о результате. Стыдно, думаю. Монахи же. Никакой конктруктивной н=кртики не увидела. вы так же мало знаете наших учителей, чтобы судить о них.


Ну вот, пошли личные наезды, кому то мы там пах избили, супер!

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Причём тут мир то? Премию много кто и за чо получал, что ж теперь всех их цитировать в контексте внутриконфессиональных споров?


Вот именно, что Его Святейшество не спорит внутриконфессионально, а наоборот, старается примирить все конфессии. А Вы?

----------

Александр Кеосаян (06.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (23.06.2012), Иван Денисов (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> В целом, не в целом, а на мне остались отпечтаки ваши колёс, чо с ними делать то?


Ваши отпечатки, делайте с ними что угодно.

----------


## Raudex

> Вот именно, что Его Святейшество не спорит внутриконфессионально, а наоборот, старается примирить все конфессии. А Вы?


Нет, он подчёркнуто высказывает точку зрения махаяны, я - Тхеравады, если не верите мне - почитайте Канон. Где тут замиривание конфессий?
Не спорит, верно, потому что все противоречия давным давно озвучены и каждый остался в свое песочнице.

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Ваши отпечатки, делайте с ними что угодно.


ваши  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Нет, он подчёркнуто высказывает точку зрения махаяны, я - Тхеравады, если не верите мне - почитайте Канон. Где тут замиривание конфессий?
> Не спорит, верно, потому что все противоречия давным давно озвучены и каждый остался в свое песочнице.


Канонов два есть -- палийский и санскритский. Ну и что теперь делать прикажете?

----------


## Нико

> ваши


Я свою карму Вам передать не смогла бы при всём желании. Или данное утверждение тоже противоречит тхераваде?

----------


## Raudex

> Канонов два есть -- палийский и санскритский. Ну и что теперь делать прикажете?


оба почитайте, сами увидите разницу, когд абудете спецом - вэлкам, вещайте от всего буддизма, я только рад буду

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Я свою карму Вам передать не смогла бы при всём желании. Или данное утверждение тоже противоречит тхераваде?


не противоречит, но вы наехали, а мне отмываться - доказывать какой я монах, настоящий, или приоделся на квартире, чисто почудить.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> оба почитайте, сами увидите разницу, когд абудете спецом - вэлкам, вещайте от всего буддизма, я только рад буду


А Вы читали оба? Сколько раз уже сказала, что не вещаю от всего буддизма. И вообще, монахам положено медитировать, а не сидеть в сети целый день. Это про Винаю.

----------


## Нико

> не противоречит, но вы наехали, а мне отмываться - доказывать какой я монах, настоящий, или приоделся на квартире, чисто почудить.


Наехали Вы для начала. Я не знаю про Ваши обеты. И зачем Вам "отмываться"? Я Вас лично не критиковала.

----------


## Raudex

> А Вы читали оба? Сколько раз уже сказала, что не вещаю от всего буддизма. И вообще, монахам положено медитировать, а не сидеть в сети целый день. Это про Винаю.


И Винаю почитайте, посмотрите что я там должен делать, и где в Винае хоть одна строка предписывающая меня именно медить и ничего боле. Читал наш Канон, не весь конечно, больше аналитику, ваш не читал вовсе, но мне достаточно того что я знаю что б увидеть когда кто то излагает некоторые ошибочные взгляды и высказать в этой связи точку зрения нашей школы. Без претензий на общебуддизм.

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Наехали Вы для начала. Я не знаю про Ваши обеты. И зачем Вам "отмываться"? Я Вас лично не критиковала.


Засомневались в легитимности моего пострига, я воспринял как наезд, и постоянные ваши дилетантские поучения что и как должен делать монах - это тоже всё воспринимаю за наезд. Мне ваше мнение не особо дорого, но люди же читают.

----------


## Нико

> , ваш не читал вовсе, но мне достаточно того что я знаю что б увидеть когда кто то излагает некоторые ошибочные взгляды и высказать в этой связи точку зрения нашей школы.


Где логика-то?

----------


## Raudex

> Наехали Вы для начала. Я не знаю про Ваши обеты. И зачем Вам "отмываться"? Я Вас лично не критиковала.


Вот узнайте про мои обеты, почитайте нашу Винаю, потом буду готов послушать критику и принять во внимание наезды, если таковые будут по сущесву, а не по вашим понятиям неким

----------


## Нико

> Засомневались в легитимности моего пострига, я воспринял как наезд, и постоянные ваши дилетантские поучения что и как должен делать монах - это тоже всё воспринимаю за наезд. Мне ваше мнение не особо дорого, но люди же читают.


Какой Вы мнительный. Я просто сказала, что монахи разные бывают. И уточнила, что это не про Вас. Сегодня день, наверное, такой. Ссоры без основания. См. мои более ранние посты. И всё поймёте.

----------


## Raudex

> Где логика-то?


Как где? Есть утверждение вашего гуру, и есть позиция Тхеравады, изложенная в определённых суттах нашего канона и в аналитике, которая утверждает обратное. Этого на ваш взгляд недостаточно что б усомниться в утвержении вашего гуру?

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Какой Вы мнительный. Я просто сказала, что монахи разные бывают. И уточнила, что это не про Вас. Сегодня день, наверное, такой. Ссоры без основания. См. мои более ранние посты. И всё поймёте.


Ну вот я так понял, если вы имели в виду другое под вашими "монах должен то, сё" то извольте объясниться.

----------


## Нико

> Как где? Есть утверждение вашего гуру, и есть позиция Тхеравады, изложенная в определённых суттах нашего канона и в аналитике, которая утверждает обратное. Этого на ваш взгляд недостаточно что б усомниться в утвержении вашего гуру?


Для того, чтобы спорить, нужно сначала хорошо ознакомиться с позицией оппонента. Так всегда было в древней буддийской Индии.

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот я так понял, если вы имели в виду другое под вашими "монах должен то, сё" то извольте объясниться.


Хорошо, объяснюсь. Монах должен ругаться со всеми на форуме. И более ничего.

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Для того, чтобы спорить, нужно сначала хорошо ознакомиться с позицией оппонента. Так всегда было в древней буддийской Индии.


речь тут о вполне конкретных заявлениях: "шраваки практикуют не полное освобождение". Что тут может быть не понятного требующего изучения? Тут либо я согласен либо нет.

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Хорошо, объяснюсь. Монах должен ругаться со всеми на форуме. И более ничего.


Это как я понимаю сарказм. Я никого не оскорблял, не злословил, только излагал то что знаю, так как умею излагать. Где я что нарушил? Какой обет?

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> речь тут о вполне конкретных заявлениях: "шраваки практикуют не полное освобождение". Что тут может быть не понятного требующего изучения? Тут либо я согласен либо нет.


Ну так докажите, что они практикуют полное освобождение. И вообще, что для Вас является "полным" и "не полным"? Смехотворно.

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (23.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Это как я понимаю сарказм. Я никого не оскорблял, не злословил, только излагал то что знаю, так как умею излагать. Где я что нарушил? Какой обет?


Это уж Вам решать, Вы про свои обеты лучше всех знаете.

----------


## Raudex

> Это уж Вам решать, Вы про свои обеты лучше всех знаете.


Желательно что б также знали и те кто любит покритиковать монашество за то что ему кажется важным, незная толком ничего конкретного.

----------

Al Tolstykh (24.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну так докажите, что они практикуют полное освобождение. И вообще, что для Вас является "полным" и "не полным"? Смехотворно.


Нет, в данном случае должны доказывать те кто оспаривает полное освобождение шраваков, и долказать весомо так что б обе стороны доказательство устраивало. Плюс мы обсуждаем не то кто чего достиг, это недоказуемо, а позиции доктрин.

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Желательно что б такж езани те кто любит покритиковать монашество за то что ему кажется важным, незная толком ничего конкретного.


Да ладно Вам, расслабьтесь уже! Мир, дружба, жевачка!

----------


## Кунсанг

Випашьяна как сказала Нико это особая мудрость, постигающая пустоту, превосходящее или проникающее видение - лхагтонг по тибетски. С помощью этой мудрости освобождаются от сансары, что и сказал Его Святейшество Далай-лама. В чем тут ошибка?

----------


## Нико

> Нет, в данном случае должны доказывать те кто оспаривает полное освобождение шраваков, и долказать весомо так что б обе стороны доказательство устраивало. Плюс мы обсуждаем не то кто чего достиг, это недоказуемо, а позиции доктрин.


А почему те, кто утверждает полное освобождение шраваков, не должны ничего доказывать? Я Вам про логику, а Вы мне "в огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька".

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> А почему те, кто утверждает полное освобождение шраваков, не должны ничего доказывать? Я Вам про логику, а Вы мне "в огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька".


потому что это оспаривание уже умеющейся точки зрения. Наш Канон не говорит вообще ничего про колесницы, то есть вопрос вовсе не поставлен никак, есть полное освобождение арахатов и всё, остального там просто нет. Махаяна же во многом построена на критике хинаяны, то есть как минимум исторически знакома с подобным утверждением и оспаривает его полноту, это один из её столпов.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Да ладно Вам, расслабьтесь уже! Мир, дружба, жевачка!


Вам хорошо, мирянин он поработал - поёшл домой оттопыриваться, на форуме писать всяко, а у меня вся жизнь крутиться вокруг буддизма и мне такие наезды конкретно усложняют жизнь.

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> потому что это оспаривание уже имеющейся зрения. Наш Канон не гворит вообще ничего про коллесницы, то есть вопрос вовсе не поставлен никак, есть полное освобождение арахатов и всё, остального там просто нет. Махаяна же во многом построена на критике хинаяны, то есть как минимум исторически знакома с подобным утверждением и оспаривает его полноту, это один из её столпов.


Вы уже примите к сведению, что Махаяна есть. Она не построена на критике хинаяны, это просто второй и третий повороты Учения. И всё. Следуйте своей традиции, никто Вам это не запрещает.

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Возмём, например его пассаж из книги "Тибетский буддизм"
> 
> Неправильные моменты выделены жирным шрифтом.
>  По первому выделению:  из пассажа Далай-ламы следует, что тхеравадины некий хитрый метод из комбинации шаматхи с випашьяной, основанный на пустоте применяют.  Да, применяют, называется он Восьмеричный Путь, но это только инструмент. А освобождаются мудростью. А этого то, как раз и не видно из объяснений Далай-ламы. 
> 
> По второму выделению: здесь просто декларативное заявление о неких более высоких движущих мотивах. Но не подтверждает своё заявление.
> 
> По третьему выделению: из слов Далай-ламы о специальных методах следует, что только в махаяне есть Парами. В то время, как они наличествуют и в тхераваде.
> 
> По чевтёртому выделение: он в открытую заявляет, что тхеравадины не достигают конечной цели. Что их Ниббана, по сути, ложная. В то время, как в классическом буддизме чётко говориться, что Ниббана Будды и Ниббана Паччекабудды и Савакабудды одинакова. Естественно, что тхеравадины, после достижения Ниббаны, ни к каким иллюзорным целям махаяны не движутся.


Вообще это не Его Святейшество Далай-лама неправильно говорит а это в целом такие взгляды Махаяны. Это различие взглядов колесниц. Я могу сказать что Топпер с точки зрения того что НИрвана пратьекабудд конечна неправильно говорит также.

----------

Топпер- (23.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вам хорошо, мирянин он поработал - поёшл домой оттопыриваться, на форуме писать всяко, а у меня вся жизнь крутиться вокруг буддизма и мне такие наезды конкретно усложняют жизнь.


Чем усложняет? Разберитесь со своим умом. Если есть негативные реакции, значит, нужно хорошенько подумать над этим. Конечно, не мне, мирянке, да ещё и женщине, поучать монахов. Я этим и не занимаюсь. Но все мы люди, человеки, в конце концов.

----------


## Raudex

> Вы уже примите к сведению, что Махаяна есть.


я в курсе


> Она не построена на критике хинаяны, это просто второй и третий повороты Учения. И всё.


вот и про эти повороты в Каноне тоже ничего нет. Ваше право не считать наш Канон полым, а наше право оспаривать ваши дополнения.


> Следуйте своей традиции, никто Вам это не запрещает.


то есть молча глотать высказанные на публичной площадке неправильные на наш взгляд утверждения? простите, не могу.

----------

Chong_Kwan (23.07.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Чем усложняет? Разберитесь со своим умом.


причём тут мой ум, речь о различиях в доктрине, а вы мне снова про ум


> Если есть негативные реакции, значит, нужно хорошенько подумать над этим. Конечно, не мне, мирянке, да ещё и женщине, поучать монахов.


складывается впечатление что как раз наоборот, вы в своих правах и во всю поучаете меня не зная толком что я на самом деле должен делать, какие то негативные реакции приплели, которых нет.

----------

Al Tolstykh (24.06.2012), Топпер- (23.06.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема закрыта.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (10.07.2012), Haska (23.06.2012), Kittisaro (23.06.2012), Raudex (23.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.06.2012), Дхармананда (24.06.2012), Нико (23.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (23.06.2012), Сауди (24.06.2012), Топпер- (05.07.2012), Федор Ф (23.06.2012)

----------

